# TYPE A is going to release their highest gold content product "Haiyan"



## r_517 (Dec 29, 2009)

The original thread is here, made by the chief designer of Type A.
There are no pictures available yet. Just introductions. This is not the upcoming product Type A IV-sp. It is said to be even more significant than any products.

I only excerpted part of the words and translated them here:


> This will be the most significant products ever.


 


> The workmanship of this product will be the best and will surpass any brands.


 -----------> He said later that the workmanship will be as good as electronic products from IBM. 



> The size will be almost the same as Type A V, which is considered by most people that this is the best size for speedcubing.


 


> You can look forward to it now, and when you see the real product, you can disdain me if it doesn't raise your interest of trying it, or it is not better than the products now.


 


> The BLDer Haiyan Zhuang broke WR again and again using Type A products. This product contain the advice and contribution from Haiyan Zhuang. We named it "Haiyan".


 
The following words are from Haiyan Zhuang:


> I discussed with the disigner in Pizza Hut for many times, talking about relative merits of every detail. It will be light in weight, steady and has little friction. We won't release it until it makes me completely satisfied. I hope that I can break WR using my own designed cube.


----------



## V-te (Dec 29, 2009)

It shall be interesting to see how this goes by.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe some people think that Type A's releasing new products is a bit too frequent (same opinion as mine). anyway every time it gave me surprise.

comments are welcome


----------



## Edward (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope this cube lives up to the claims.


----------



## Omniscient (Dec 29, 2009)

I want to see a picture  Pizza Hut! njami


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 29, 2009)

Ooh!

I respect Haiyan a lot, and if he is really dedicated to this product, it ought to be really good.

I tend to like the momentum of heavy cubes, so I hope that the friction is really good to compensate that.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmm...

Sounds like it's gonna be a pretty good cube.


----------



## Radu (Dec 29, 2009)

I think it's too much hype about a cube that will be like the others. Just my opinion. We already have the type C, F, F2 that will be barely beaten.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm just happy Haiyan has the honor of having a cube named after him. I'll have to own one, just for that.


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pizza Hut? What does a designer at Pizza Hut have to do with Chinese DIYs? ???


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 29, 2009)

lol now it's you who ninja'd me this time


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 29, 2009)

Google Translate:


> 2009-12-28 23:43 look on the author
> 
> A country's most gold content of upcoming work year
> 
> ...


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 29, 2009)

@PHPJaguar Thanks for translating the page.
If what Haiyan says is true, I should really like this cube.


PHPJaguar said:


> Google Translate:
> 
> 
> > China's blind screw master


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 29, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Pizza Hut? What does a designer at Pizza Hut have to do with Chinese DIYs? ???



He's saying that he would meet the designer at Pizza Hut for a meal and sit discussing the cube for many hours.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 29, 2009)

google translator is fail...

but im looking forward to owning THE screw masters cube xP


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 29, 2009)

PHPJaguar said:


> Google Translate:
> 
> 
> > the country blind screw the world record


 
I love translators.


----------



## PeterNewton (Dec 29, 2009)

If this cube is actually that good... I'm going to feel like an idiot for spending hundreds of dollars on the rest of the types. -_- Anyone else thinking this way? (Not that the news of this cube is not good)


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol, "country A", its guo jia A... That thing makes no sense to me.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 29, 2009)

if they take their time to get it right it should be amazing, if they rush it, its just gonna be another type A


----------



## goatseforever (Dec 29, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE VCUBE MECHANISM.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 30, 2009)

goatseforever said:


> LOOKS LIKE VCUBE MECHANISM.



No pictures available. Wow.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 30, 2009)

Haiyan + Type A = Win.

P.S. - There are so many Type A's and yet I only own the original


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm......
Considering I don't really like Type A's,
Diansheng and Type C FTW!!! (Boy I Say That Too Much. )
I bet this will turn out to be a bunch of hype. 

But, you know, I'll probably end up trying it. 

It's going to be interesting to see how well this cube turns out.


----------



## Athefre (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a couple of the first "Type A"s from the beginning of this year. I haven't bought any of the A-II, A-IV, A-V, whatever they are all named. But, I'm interested in trying a new one. I like the heavy, well-made plastic of the type A. Which of the new A types do you guys think would be something I would like? I don't want to spend $100 again just to try out some cubes and find the one I like.

Both of my As are smooth, hard to pop, and solid so maybe I don't need anything new. It would be nice to have some extra good cubes around for the future though.

EDIT: I know you aren't me and won't be able to tell me the exact cube for me. I guess I'm asking which of the new A versions feel most like or better than the original A.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 30, 2009)

Athefre said:


> I have a couple of the first "Type A"s from the beginning of this year. I haven't bought any of the A-II, A-IV, A-V, whatever they are all named. But, I'm interested in trying a new one. I like the heavy, well-made plastic of the type A. Which of the new A types do you guys think would be something I would like? I don't want to spend $100 again just to try out some cubes and find the one I like.
> 
> Both of my As are smooth, hard to pop, and solid so maybe I don't need anything new. It would be nice to have some extra good cubes around for the future though.
> 
> EDIT: I know you aren't me and won't be able to tell me the exact cube for me. I guess I'm asking which of the new A versions feel most like or better than the original A.



V.


----------



## Athefre (Dec 30, 2009)

Alright, I'll proably buy the A-V and maybe this new one whenever it's released.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 30, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Pizza Hut? What does a designer at Pizza Hut have to do with Chinese DIYs? ???
> ...



OMG I loooove doing that in Pizza Hut in China!! I sat there for hours building Gundam models!


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

get the BEST cubers in the world (Yu, whats his face (thats right. erik.)) to test the cube to see if its good before they release it.


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 30, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> get the BEST cubers in the world (Yu, whats his face (thats right. erik.)) to test the cube to see if its good before they release it.



They don't speak the same language and Yu Nakijima :fp doesn't cube much anymore.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

get a translator? :fp
and he still "cubes" he just doesnt "speedcube" ._. :fp
both of them know slight english xD


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 30, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> get a translator? :fp
> and he still "cubes" he just doesnt "speedcube" ._. :fp
> both of them know slight english xD



All right, you can pay for the translating fee, and deciphering Yu's english. Just because they are awesome cubers doesn't mean that they can make good designs for cubes. Also, where would they talk about this? On the internet? Haiyan and that other guy can meet up in real life and talk about building this puzzle.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

people take transportation, can they not?  (im just screwing around now)

Awesome cubers usually know what makes a good cube.


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 30, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> people take transportation, can they not?  (im just screwing around now)
> 
> Awesome cubers usually know what makes a good cube.



Right, so you pay for the plane tickets to China, somehow find a translator to come with them thats able to speak Chinese, Japanese, English, and maybe Dutch (Erik speaks ok so maybe not). How would you know that fast cubers know what makes a good cube? I should change "awesome" to "fast".


----------

